# borla exhaust?



## pettyrd771 (May 23, 2007)

Has anyone seen or heard the exhaust borla makes for the 2002-2004 745i?


----------



## Laoch (Sep 21, 2006)

No, but I saw a side by side photo comparisson between the Borla and B&B when I put one on my '88 E24. The welds and quality of plumbing of the Borla look piss poor comparred to the stainless steel B&B. Then agian things may have changed in 6 years, It is deffinitely worth the wait on the B&B. Another option could be be Supersprint. If you have the green, check out Tubi systems for the ultimate exhaust. 

Slante! :beerchug:


----------



## pettyrd771 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. I checked into the Tubi system and didn't see one for the E65, they do look like a solid system though. Do you really think the Supersprint would be a better exhaust than the Borla? I like that the Borla is a full Cat-Back and has semi-hidden tips in the rear... How about the Hamann exhaust? Does anyone have any input on it?

thanks,
RP:thumbup:


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have heard a Borla on M3 and it sounds pretty meaty. But I have never heard a Borla on 7 series. From hearing the one on M3 I think Borla is sort of loud and sounds better on sports cars etc.

I think if I was you I would look into Dinan or others.



pettyrd771 said:


> Has anyone seen or heard the exhaust borla makes for the 2002-2004 745i?


----------



## Laoch (Sep 21, 2006)

I'M going to stick with Kayani on this one. Louder exhausts are more for what he said, sports cars. The 7 is a flagship luxury saloon and deserves some growl, but in a classy way, i.e. as mentioned Dinan or supersprint. When I think of Borla, I think of an American Muscle Car with loud tire screechin raw drag power! ...but on a higher class of product than such products such as flow master....:yikes:

I beleive the tubi can be custom made for each specific car, i.e. at least they do that for the B&B cat back systems, bmws, porsches, etc. Thus the wait time. 

Super sprint is a good product... at times i wish i had gone the ss route on my 6 as the B&B triflow cat back complete system was a bit loud and that was the next gen. quieter version. 
Most the bimmer owners, i know of, that went superspriint were very satisfied with quality longevity, and note! Not too ostentatious sounding or looking.

hope this helps.

I'm not really familiar with how Dinan sounds however. Other tuners maybe a option as well. i.e. Hartge, hammann, Alpina. I'm not sure who does exhaust and drivetrains mechanicals for the E65 aside from just body kits. 

cheers :beerchug:


----------

